# 😱 IRS is fast !!! Federal Refund, not Stimulus



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I filed my federal and state taxes on March 28, I got my federal refund today in the mail, only 3 weeks after filing....i have never seen the IRS get refunds out that fast, even with direct deposit.

now if I could just get that $2400 stimulus check I’d be really happy🤣


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> I filed my federal and state taxes on March 28, I got my federal refund today in the mail, only 3 weeks after filing....i have never seen the IRS get refunds out that fast, even with direct deposit.
> 
> now if I could just get that $2400 stimulus check I'd be really happy&#129315;


I filed on April 9th and got the refund on April 14th in my bank account.

Still no stimulus here either. It has something to do with the actual return not being processed yet. I logged into my tax account at irs.gov and saw that my return will not be processed until April 27th.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

They have already processed all three years for me, 2017, 2018, and 2019, mine probably came quicker because I owed money for 2019 and they took it from my 2017 refund


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I keep putting off my 2019 taxes. Guess I need to get them done. Pretty sure I will owe around $1000.00 :frown:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> I filed my federal and state taxes on March 28, I got my federal refund today in the mail, only 3 weeks after filing....i have never seen the IRS get refunds out that fast, even with direct deposit.
> 
> now if I could just get that $2400 stimulus check I'd be really happy&#129315;


Me too.
22 days.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I owed $1475 to federal and had a refund due from state of $1365. Down $110. That's okay.

But they took that $1475 right away. So I win?


----------

